# Telefonata con papà



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2012)

-Ti ricordi quando ho buttato la casa della barbie giù dalla finestra della mansarda?-
-Si, come quando tre anni dopo ci hai buttato giù cicciobello.-
-...è vero. Pure cicciobello si schiantò di sotto. Però non ricordo la punizione.-
-Non te l'ho data.-
-Come mai?-
-Avevi ragione a uccidere cicciobello. Chi te lo aveva regalato sapeva che non nutrivi nessun interesse per quel genere di gioco, a differenza della casa della barbie, che ti era stata regalata da un mio amico, il quale non poteva certo sapere che i tuoi interessi erano tutt'altri.-
-Ci rimase male?-
-No, ma era uno psicologo e mi consigliò di farti vedere da uno psichiatra infantile perchè secondo lui avevi avuto uno scoppio di rabbia violenta e non era normale.-
-Lo hai mostrizzato?-
-Un pò.-
-Ma non era stato uno scoppio di rabbia il mio.-
-Lo so. -
-Mi fai fatta andare a letto senza cena quella sera. -
Risata -E ci sono stato male tutta la notte.-
Risata mia -E' per quello che la cena poi non me l'hai fatta più saltare?-
-Si.- altra risata e poi -...hai sentito tua madre?-
-No.-
-...-
-A volte è un pensiero sbiadito. Oggi non ci avevo pensato. Grazie per avermela appena ricordata. Buon Natale papà.-
Click


----------



## Eliade (26 Dicembre 2012)

Però che tenero tuo padre...somiglia al mio per certi versi.

E comunque, secondo me, gli somigli più di quanto a te piaccia.


----------

